# OP170B, OP177B: Beschriftungsstreifen für Tasten



## Eumel (8 März 2006)

Hallo,

wie fertigt Ihr die Beschriftungsstreifen für die Siemens-Panel an?

Die von Siemens vorgeschlagene Lösung mit Papier und Klebestreifen,
sowie ausgestanzten Löcher für die LEDs ist unbrauchbar.

Ich hatte bisher eine weisse Kunststofffolie eingesetzt und diese mit einem Laserdrucker bedruckt.
Leider sind die Helligkeit der Tasten-LEDs so gering, dass ihr Licht nicht durch die Folie dringt.
Daher musste ich für die LEDs mit einem Skalpell Ausschnitte in den Streifen herstellen. Dies ist alles sehr aufwendig.

Wie stellt Ihr die Beschriftungsstreifen für die Tastengeräte her?

Gruß
Eumel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 März 2006)

Hallo Eumel,

ich bedrucke auch enfach nur Kunststofffolie auf einen Laserdrucker, allerdings transparente.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Maxl (9 März 2006)

Ich verwende die LEDs in der Regel nicht, daher sind die Löcher nicht nötig.
Zur Beschriftung verwende ich eine Word-Datei, welche ich auf Klebeettiketten (von Zweckform) drucke, diese ausschneide und auf die originalen Kunststoffstreifen des OP170 klebe.

mfg
Max


----------



## 0815prog (9 März 2006)

Hallo,

nach vielen erfolglosen Versuchen mit dem Beschriften der OPs haben wir seit einiger Zeit endlich eine richtig brauchbare Lösung gefunden.

Wir benutzen die Word-Dokumente von Siemens, füllen die Texte für die Tasten aus und laminieren das Blatt mit 100mü starker Folie (wichtig!! nicht 80mü oder 125mü). Die LEDs schneiden wir nicht aus. Sie leuchten dann zwar nicht mehr so stark, wir nehmen das aber als das kleinere Übel in Kauf.

Viel Spass weiterhin mit den Beschriftungsstreifen  .

Gruss

_________________________________________________


----------



## Ide (30 Januar 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich die Vorlagen für die Beschriftungen finde?  Bei der alten Firma hatte ich se ja...und jetzt suche ich mir en Wolf! :neutral:


----------



## Sandman (30 Januar 2009)

siehe hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/11274631


----------



## Ide (30 Januar 2009)

Au super genau das suchte ich! Die Pfosten im Siemens-Innendienst wussten es nicht.... Besten Dank!!

Edit: Jetzt hätten se nur noch einen Streifen für es TP177B in 4" dabei packen können. Nun ja dann schneid ich halt eins ab.


----------

